
Why Millennials Don't Want To Buy Stuff - getrobertlee
http://www.fastcompany.com/1842581/why-millennials-dont-want-to-buy-stuff
======
michaelpinto
Look I see Millennials lining up the night before sitting on line to buy
SNEAKERS. Not to see the latest film or concert, but to actually buy sneakers.
Sure Millennials won't pay for music or content, but they'll spend big time on
everything from energy drinks to cosmetics.

------
olliesaunders
This millennial doesn’t buy this article’s claim. Consumer culture seems as
great as ever--as long as you have money.

